# Audi RS 4 Bumper Mystery Continues But Potential British Customers May Now Rejoice



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just received some new spy photos of the Audi RS 4 still doing some testing in southern Europe. Bodywork of the car remains still remains unclear though shots like the one above to reveal a few key points. In particular, the front quarter panel in this shot from above seems to confirm a box flare style of widened fender consistent with the RS 5 and C6 generation RS 6 rather than the rounded arches that have been seen on previous RS 4 models. Also worth noting is the right hand drive configuration of this particular test car, something that seems to confirm (as if there was any doubt) that the RS 4 will be sold in the UK.

* Shots published last week of a mysterious RS 4 bumper found for sale on a Polish website * have raised speculation that Audi is about to change the face of its RS models. The photos themselves seem to raise more questions though than they provide answers given the background is far from factory and why such a refined (for the aftermarket) product for a facelifted A4 that's barely even out yet would turn up for sale in Poland. One theory was that these bumpers were taken from a car that had been subjected to side crash-testing, which sounds feasible but we have no way to corroborate that with one of our sources.










As you can see from this second photo, a close up of the front bumper, the masking of the RS 4 test mules continues to be especially intense on these front corners where those changes would be implemented. Inner openings seem to match the Polish auction site photos while the possible location of the non functional outer inlets remain well covered and well camo'ed.

There are more shots in the set and we've linked our photo gallery of them below (p.2 of the RS 4 Test Mule gallery). We've also linked our story from last week below, showing both the supposed Polish RS 4 bumper set that is for sale as well as an excellent rendering by Jon Sibal that reflects the Polish changes.

So what do you think? Are the Polish bumpers legit? We'd be curious to hear your thoughts.

* PHOTO GALLERY: Audi RS 4 Test Mule *

* BLOG: Is This JonSibal Render the Face of the New RS 4? Evidence Suggests It Just May Be. *


----------

